# 225 TT For Sale :(... (Twins on the Way!)



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

First off, sorry if this is the wrong place for this....But I have a 2003 TT which i LOVE DEARLY and must get rid of due to twins on the way! :what:





Color is Ocean Blue Pearl and Interior is Blue and Black...Car Has 97,500 miles on it and was actually cared for and was serviced at reg intervals. Timing belt was replaced at 70,000 

As you can see the car was very cleanly customized by me...ofcourse everyone has their own preference when it comes to customizing hopefully you or someone will like what was done.

Mods- APR Chipped Stage 3
42 DD 3" DP with Test Pipe and 3" to the tips
Short shift kit
S-Line Rear Spoiler
Tints 35% all the way round
Black Badgeless Euro Front Grill
Black Rear Valence
K & N Air Filter
Roof Painted Gloss Black
Gas Tank Lid and cover painted Gloss Black
Drilled and Slotted Rotors all the way around
H & R Lowering Springs
H & R Wheel Spacers for Winter rims
Custom Wheel Adapters/Spacers for the Summer rims
19" Black Lambo Rep Wheels with Audi Logos
Have an Additional set of 19" Winter rims that i will include (Black 5 stars with lip)
Eyebrows for that Mean Look!
LED Tailights...Smoked Properly with Real Paint Shop Clear Coat

Also have all of the Stock Parts which you may take with you!

Bottom-Line I'm asking $14,000 OBO (serious offers).....If your not interested Thanks for Looking and keeping smart comments to yourself 

Here's a Little Audio Motivation for ya Guys!!!

http://youtu.be/6q81IUc7w3E?hd=1&t=1s

Car is Located Right outside Reading, Pennsylvania

P.S. She LOVES when everyone breaks their necks as She Rips up the block!!


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

What does it put to the wheels w the chip/dp/exhaust?


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Kacz07 said:


> What does it put to the wheels w the chip/dp/exhaust?


I'll be honest with you...I never had this thing dynoed so I can't give you a number. But I can tell you that the total HP output is very close if not to 300


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Are they real lamBo wheels or rep????


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Are they real lamBo wheels or rep????


Rep ofcourse.... Lol. 

I'll update the OP with that!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol yeah the real ones are probably close to $4,000 but the car still looks good:thumbup:


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Lol yeah the real ones are probably close to $4,000 but the car still looks good:thumbup:


Thanks....yea this is a tough part for me. Hands down one of the funnest cars to drive...even my wife feels bad.. And that's saying something!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

No need to sell. the twins will fit in the back.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> No need to sell. the twins will fit in the back.


 Lol yeah that's true atleset till their 6 years old


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> No need to sell. the twins will fit in the back.


 LMAO!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> No need to sell. the twins will fit in the back.


 x2....:beer: 


hell, I have 4 kids and I still kept my TT :laugh::laugh:


----------



## fulefunk (Aug 31, 2011)

:thumbup: Nice ride!!!


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Morio said:


> x2....:beer:
> 
> 
> hell, I have 4 kids and I still kept my TT :laugh::laugh:


 I thought about it but.....relying on one car to pick them up always will blow! if my wife cant get them an i need too....it wont be able to happen. Figured if it sold here atleast i know she went to someone who would care for her....if noone wants her she is going on Ebay in a week or so


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

The Kid Cassidy said:


> I thought about it but.....relying on one car to pick them up always will blow! if my wife cant get them an i need too....it wont be able to happen. Figured if it sold here atleast i know she went to someone who would care for her....if noone wants her she is going on Ebay in a week or so


 well GLWS!! you can always pick one up later down the road:beer:


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Morio said:


> well GLWS!! you can always pick one up later down the road:beer:


 Hopefully by then i can afford the Rich Man's Porsche....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Are you near Reading? Car looks familiar. Also I wish I could have gotten one of the cool dare plates


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Are you near Reading? Car looks familiar. Also I wish I could have gotten one of the cool dare plates


 
Yes i am....Yea them DARE plates are the best!!! i will never give this one up 

Also, this is not the TT from up Birdsboro, Douglassville area...that guys car and mine were like spitting images of each other.... only difference is he had the 180hp model  Mine is the REAL DEAL 225


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah his is the one I'm thinking of. That's why I was wondering haha


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Nobody even gonna make an offer? SMH........:screwy:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Grat's on the good news , wishing you and ur family healthy&safe birth for those two buns  
Good luck with ur sale , Great car with lots of attention put on it ,IMO


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

ModsTTand said:


> Grat's on the good news , wishing you and ur family healthy&safe birth for those two buns
> Good luck with ur sale , Great car with lots of attention put on it ,IMO


 Thank You Sir!  

Knocked a Grand off Guys!


----------



## MacklinVW (Feb 3, 2012)

yo im about 5'10 and a 160lbs, and i fit in back of my friends TT 225 . keep the TT dude, they will fit in back till there like 5 to 8 years old. and over those 8 years u can save and buy a van or suv or something.. plus audi makes pretty safe vehicles. 

I would buy that car but i live a little to far away and i would wanna have it stock so i can do everything from scratch. but i like the stuff u did. if its still for sale in a month maybe i will come take a look.


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

MacklinVW said:


> yo im about 5'10 and a 160lbs, and i fit in back of my friends TT 225 . keep the TT dude, they will fit in back till there like 5 to 8 years old. and over those 8 years u can save and buy a van or suv or something.. plus audi makes pretty safe vehicles.
> 
> I would buy that car but i live a little to far away and i would wanna have it stock so i can do everything from scratch. but i like the stuff u did. if its still for sale in a month maybe i will come take a look.


 Thanks man! but i dont think you really know how big baby car seats are!  TRUST ME i have 2 sitting in my dining room....I TRIED!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just buy the ones that were built for the cars.


----------



## The Kid Cassidy (Mar 15, 2012)

well, she's on Ebay...Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## fulefunk (Aug 31, 2011)

So did this car sell or is it still available?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

The Kid Cassidy said:


> Nobody even gonna make an offer? SMH........:screwy:


You do realize you're asking a forum full of TT OWNERS if they want to buy your car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> You do realize you're asking a forum full of TT OWNERS if they want to buy your car


This :laugh:


----------

